# Dash and Tail Lights Do Not Work in 89 Sentra?!



## lildaveycross (Jun 14, 2004)

i have an 89 sentra, my dash, tail, and parking lights are out (the brake, blinker, and head lights work fine). I have checked and replaced all of my fuses, but it did not fix the problem. Before they went out my stop/tail warning light, charge warning light, and brake warning light would flicker every now and then, but now they stay on almost all the time, I assume this is related somehow. Could this have something to do with my dimmer switch? How do I check it if it does? Is there a way to cut and join the wires going to the dimmer switch to bypass it? Thanks!


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

Fusible link(s) off the battery positive terminal; That's what happened to me, exactly. Go get 'em!


----------



## lildaveycross (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I hope this will fix it. Did you replace the fusible link(s) that are directly connected to the positive battery cable (I have a one with a green casing and a green and red wire coming out of it, and I have one with a black casing and a white wire coming out of it), or did you replace the fusible links located in the black box mounted to the sidewall behind the battery? Also, were you able to buy these at autozone, etc., or will I need to go to a pick and pull? Sorry if I ask too many ?'s, but I've just started learning how to fix cars. Thanks in advance for any more info, I love this forum!


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

In my instance, the fusible links were unpluggable from the positive terminal and the harness. I just got another one from the junkyard and slapped 'er in and voila! I forgot about B12 electrical, however...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

those things also have a "stop/tail light sensor" a relay looking thing usually in the right rear trunk area


----------



## lildaveycross (Jun 14, 2004)

Well, today I replaced the fuselinks connected to the sidewall and directly connected to the battery cable, I also replaced the dimmer switch, but none of that did any good. What does the stop/tail light sensor look like and do you think the stop/tail light sensor would have anything to do with the parking lights and dash lights not coming on? Anyone have suggestions on how to test this kind of thing with a volt meter or something? I'm kind of new to the electrical side of things in cars so any help is very much appreciated. thanks for all the advice so far, I hope I can get this thing fixed.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

did you open up the dash on this car ?? is it only the flasher not working ?? might only be the hazard light switch thats unplugued....


----------



## lildaveycross (Jun 14, 2004)

The Hazard lights work just fine, it's the dash lights, tail lights, and parking lights that are not working. Can anyone tell me how I would follow the wires to find out where the problem is?


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

I'd try replacing the flasher first. Just borrow one from another car and see if it fixes.


----------



## winstonsmith (Nov 10, 2004)

Have you taken the dash out before? If I'm not mistaken I remember hearing of someone else with this problem in an late 80s Pulsar. It was the dimmer switch. I think he said the dimmer switch plug and the fuel light plug were exactly the same and he confused them. Maybe that's it?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

I had a similar issue after I installed a new car stereo. For some reason all of those items are fused in together with the Stereo illumination. Check the car stereo harness for any shorts to ground or general shorting. If you have done any electrical work lately, check your work! 

One other thing, if you live in an area where they Salt the roads in the winter your body grounds underhood will corrode really fast. Grab your Haynes manual and inspect each of body grounds.

Good luck!


-Nick


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

I had a similar problem but in my b11, and I solved it replacing a box that's attached to the left tail light (seems to be like a control for some of the electrical stuff), just got another box from a junkyard, and the problem was solved.


----------



## mragan14 (Jul 10, 2011)

*1989 Nissan Sentra dash and tail lights not working*

I had noticed my dash lights not working and my neighbor noticed that my tail lights weren't working. He started checking the wiring while inspecting the dimmer switch he found it was dirty and after cleaning it all worked perfectly. Sometimes our old cars just need a little cleaning, 22 years of dust and dirt are gone and it saved me $88 for new dimmer switch.


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

combo switch


----------

